# my three year old pony



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I am terribly disappointed in the post.


WHERE'S THE PICTURES!!!????? LOL


----------



## angelica13 (Oct 1, 2019)

*sorry to disappoint*



AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I am terribly disappointed in the post.
> 
> 
> WHERE'S THE PICTURES!!!????? LOL


 i do try and keep this minimum as i am a little scared of hate and stuff which comes when pictures and stuff get involved kind of using this as blog type of thing and so i can give you guys tips and also get given tips from other people. sorry to disappoint please subscirbe to me as will probably start doing pictures and you will get to hear and see our journey and give me tips along the way


----------

